#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Атеизм

## Алекс С

Доброго времени суток.

Я тут редко появлялся, поэтому может меня мало кто знает)))

Ранее я причислял себя к буддистам-тхервадинам, но со временем верить в не-очевидное мне стало все тяжелее. Буддизм представляет наиболее логичную картину мира по сравнению с иными религиями. А тхеравада (для меня) была наиболее логичной школой из всех. К сожалению, логично не равно реально. И это для меня было камнем преткновения, который все разрастался и в последствии я понял: я сам себя обманываю. Обманываю в том, что считаю буддизм истинной религий.  Я считаю его самой логичной религией, но из-за недостатка фактов, подтверждающих истинность слов Будды ставить знак "=" между буддизмом и реальностью я не буду. И эту позицию я считаю наиболее честной по отношении в первую очередь к себе. 

Всякая вера базируется на желаниях видеть мир таким, какой он есть. А знание на фактах. И поэтому вера для меня нечто субъективное и похоже на самообман. 

Я не знаю есть ли перерождения. Я не знаю есть ли иные миры сансары. Я не знаю есть ли нирвана. Но и ставить вероятность их наличия (т.е. быть агностиком в этих вопросах) я тоже не могу, для меня вероятность их наличия стремится к нулю. И с каждым днем стремится все быстрее. )

Поэтому я и понял, что перестав верить в сверхъестественное и мистическое я поступлю правильно. 

Ответить на главные вопросы бытия можно и не прибегая к мистике и сверхъестественному. Ну и скепсис полезнее и лучше, чем наивная вера\доверие основанное на желаниях.

У меня нет основания считать, что любая из религий соответствует реальности.


И, скорее всего, что наиболее вероятно есть лишь материя в пространственно-временном континууме (а на каком-то плане может и они есть одним целым), и эта материя при достаточных условиях формируется в живую, упорядоченную структуру. И при достаточных условиях эта структура рождает разум. И, разум\сознание\психика\"внутренний мир" одно из свойств организованной, упорядоченной материи. Также, как и энергия, поле, вещество, вакуум и т.д.


...

Вот так  :Wink:

----------

Weskie (29.05.2011), Велеслав (26.05.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (21.05.2011)

----------


## Джыш

+1! :Wink:

----------

Алекс С (21.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Давайте рассмотрим вопрос непрерывности протока сознания после смерти тела. Сознание и тело -это одно и тоже или нет?

----------


## Алекс С

>>>Давайте рассмотрим вопрос непрерывности протока сознания после смерти тела. Сознание и тело -это одно и тоже или нет?<<<

Сознание и тело не одно и тоже, также как магнит и магнитное поле. Но сознание генерируется телом, также как магнитное поле магнитом.

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Пока тут не развернулась бурная дискуссия, можно пару вопросов?
Интересно, что у Вас происходит каждый день, что Вы убеждаетесь в отсутствии феноменов постулируемых в буддизме? Вы уже ответили на главные вопросы бытия? В чем заключалась Ваша практика буддизма? Какими методами Вы пользовались? Был бы рад ответу хотя бы на первые два вопроса.
Скепсис ничем не лучше веры.
(Вы ищете помощи на БФ? Хотя такое заявление на БФ больше похоже на попытку "троллинга"?)
Спасибо.

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> >>>Давайте рассмотрим вопрос непрерывности протока сознания после смерти тела. Сознание и тело -это одно и тоже или нет?<<<
> 
> Сознание и тело не одно и тоже, также как магнит и магнитное поле. Но сознание генерируется телом, также как магнитное поле магнитом.


Из семени пшеницы может вырасти банановое дерево?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Дукха для вас очевидна?

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

>>>Пока тут не развернулась бурная дискуссия, можно пару вопросов?

конечно

>>>Интересно, что у Вас происходит каждый день, что Вы убеждаетесь в отсутствии феноменов постулируемых в буддизме?

Понимаете, ситуация похожа на то, если бы я пришел в комнату и увидел в ней лишь стол и стул. Но другой вошедший мне сказал бы, что в комнате есть и другая мебель, и я должен верить в это. На каком основании я должен ему верить? Почему вообще я должен считать что иная мебель есть, если нет никаких доказательств этому...

Есть мир (факт). Есть теория прекрасно его объясняющая. И больше, по-моему ничего не нужно.

>>>В чем заключалась Ваша практика буддизма?

В изучении сутр и практике медитаций

>>>Какими методами Вы пользовались?

Тхеравадинскими

>>>Вы ищете помощи на БФ?

Просто решил сообщить. Так как вобщем-то БФчане были для меня братьями и помощниками в Дхарме))

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

>>>Из семени пшеницы может вырасти банановое дерево?

Нет.

>>>Дукха для вас очевидна?

Да.

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Я не знаю есть ли перерождения. Я не знаю есть ли иные миры сансары. Я не знаю есть ли нирвана.


БРАВО!!! Ты уже почти дзэн! (Можно я здесь на "ты"?)

----------

Нея (21.05.2011), Тао (22.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> >>>Из семени пшеницы может вырасти банановое дерево?
> 
> Нет.
> 
> >>>Дукха для вас очевидна?
> 
> Да.


Так же и тело не может быть причиной сознания.

----------


## Алексей Е

Спасибо еще раз
Если Вам говорят, что стул состоит из молекул, а Вы видете только собранные определенным образом доски Вы откажетесь верить в то, что говорят? (тогда вопрос ведь только в наличии и качестве "микроскопа", я думаю
)
На счет троллинга вопрос отпал, извините.

----------


## Алекс С

> БРАВО!!! Ты уже почти дзэн! (Можно я здесь на "ты"?)


Можно та "ты"))

----------


## Алекс С

> Так же и тело не может быть причиной сознания.


Зато сознание может быть причиной софизма, что Вы только что продемонстрировали  :Wink:

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Спасибо еще раз
> Если Вам говорят, что стул состоит из молекул, а Вы видете только собранные определенным образом доски Вы откажетесь верить в то, что говорят?
> На счет троллинга вопрос отпал, извините.


Дело не в том, вижу я или не вижу чего-то. Да и вообще все не так просто.

Есть стул и стены, есть отличающиеся вещества (факт). И теория молекул и атомов наилучшим образом объясняет факт наличия различий между веществами да и самого вещества (того же дерева и бетона, к примеру).

----------

Алексей Е (21.05.2011), Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Если дукха для вас очевидна, то должно быть также очевидным, что она может быть прекращена. Я так понимаю, что вы не верите в методы, данные Буддой. Но в них нужно поверить, если вы хотите прекратить дукха. Отсутствие веры - одно из серьезных препятствий. Я сам был в вашей ситуации, и посоветовал бы меньше философствовать, а сделать серьезные шаги в работе над собой, идти и не оглядываться. Подумайте, есть ли что-то важнее для вас чем прекращение дукха, карьера, семья, любовные отношения, развлечения, творчество и т.п. Если есть, то сколько вы готовы потратить времени на это: год, два, три, десять, двадцать, пятьдесят, жизнь, несколько жизней? Когда вы станете немощным стариком, не пожалеете ли в прозрении смерти, что в миллионный раз вовлеклись в бесконечную пучину ради иллюзорных впечатлений, ради заполнения ячеек памяти в мозгу, который так скоро станет тленом?

----------

Bob (27.10.2011), Zom (21.05.2011), Алексей Е (21.05.2011), Велеслав (26.05.2011), Кузьмич (21.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011), Тао (21.05.2011), Федор Ф (21.05.2011), Читтадхаммо (21.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Зато сознание может быть причиной софизма, что Вы только что продемонстрировали


А по сути диспута Вам есть что сказать?

Тело имеет форму, не обладает способностью осознавать , сознание не имеет формы, обладает способностью осознавать. Так же как из семени пшеницы не может вырасти банановое дерево, так же тело не может быть причиной сознания. Следовательно причиной сознания в данный момент может быть только сознание в прошлый момент. Но в момент рождения причиной сознания не может быть сознание родителей или других людей поскольку наше сознание не обладает характеристикой сознания родителей или других. Значить поток сознания непрерывен и до зачатия (рождения) было прошлое рождение.
Это доказательство на основе логики.

 Буддийская практика шаматхи и випашьяны позволяет вспомнить и прошлые жизни и достигнуть уровень Архата или Арья-Бодхисаттвы, когда сомнений в верность Дхармы уже не будет.

----------

Алексей Е (21.05.2011), Велеслав (26.05.2011), Дондог (21.05.2011), Пема Ванчук (21.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Разве хоть одна современная научная теория дала ответ на все вопросы? Та же вера, только без "света в конце туннеля".

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011), Дондог (21.05.2011), Тант (10.08.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Если дукха для вас очевидна, то должно быть также очевидным, что она может быть прекращена. Я так понимаю, что вы не верите в методы, данные Буддой. Но в них нужно поверить, если вы хотите прекратить дукха. Отсутствие веры - одно из серьезных препятствий. Я сам был в вашей ситуации, и посоветовал бы меньше философствовать, а сделать серьезные шаги в работе над собой, идти и не оглядываться. Подумайте, есть ли что-то важнее для вас, чем прекращение дукха, карьера, семья, любовные отношения, развлечения, творчество и т.п. Если есть, то сколько вы готовы потратить времени на это: год, два, три, десять, двадцать, пятьдесят, жизнь, несколько жизней? Когда вы станете немощным стариком, не пожалеете ли в прозрении смерти, что в миллионный раз вовлеклись в бесконечную пучину ради иллюзорных впечатлений, ради заполнения ячеек памяти в мозгу, который так скоро станет тленом?


Дело в том, что прекращение дукхи для меня не очевидно. Конечно, если не иметь ввиду смерть)))   :Kiss: 

Методы данные Буддой логичны, но не все что логично = истинно. Нужно поверить во многие переменные (карма, перевоплощения, 6 миров сансары, нирвана, сантана и т.д.). Но зачем? Чтобы освободиться? Но сама нужда в освобождении наличествует лишь после того, как я поверю в вышеназванные феномены.

Если нет сансары, сантаны, нирваны и пр. (а значит повторных рождений, болезней и смертей) то не нужны и методы Будды чтобы от них избавиться

----------

Raudex (21.05.2011), Weskie (29.05.2011), Велеслав (26.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> А по сути диспута Вам есть что сказать?
> 
> Тело имеет форму, не обладает способностью осознавать , сознание не имеет формы, обладает способностью осознавать. Так же как из семени пшеницы не может вырасти банановое дерево, так же тело не может быть причиной сознания.


А причем тут вообще пшеница?





> Следовательно причиной сознания в данный момент может быть только сознание в прошлый момент. Но в момент рождения причиной сознания не может быть сознание родителей или других людей поскольку наше сознание не обладает характеристикой сознания родителей или других. Значить поток сознания непрерывен и до зачатия (рождения) было прошлое рождение.
> Это доказательство на основе логики.


Или же, что намного проще, причиной сознания есть нейронный системы. Чем, по сути, виртуальная реальность моего ноутбука отличается от виртуальной реальности моей психики? Ничем. 

Виртуальная реальность ноутбука генерируется электрическими сетями ноутбука. А виртуальная реальность психики генерируется нейронными сетями.


Есть один фильм, технокалпс, или техногуманизм, точно не помню. Там показывалось, как создали сеть из 6-ти нейронов и подключили их к компьютеру с симуляцией полета. Задачей нейронной сети было научиться управлять полетом самолета (держать равновесие, скорость, или иначе самолет падал, и нейронам создавались стрессовые ситуации). В скором времени сеть прекрасно освоила навыки виртуального пилотирования. О чем это говорит? Что по крайней мере зачатки психики формируются простейшей сетью. Сознание же это просто наиболее сложная форма психики.




> Буддийская практика шаматхи и випашьяны позволяет вспомнить и прошлые жизни и достигнуть уровень Архата или Арья-Бодхисаттвы, когда сомнений в верность Дхармы уже не будет.


Только вопрос в том, реальны ли эти воспоминания? В практике психологии есть случаи поддельной памяти, когда мозг формирует ложный воспоминания. 

У меня тоже были такие случаи (пустяковые, но все же)... Да и во всех людей они есть.

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2011), Дондог (21.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> А разве она есть? Или есть жесткий детерминизм.
> 
> Даже смотря с позиции буддизма, если в сантане есть нечто спонтанное = есть нечто необусловленное = противоречие


ха-ха, жесткий детерминизм.... есть некий коридор.... в границах допустимого, что обеспечивает эволюционные процессы... иначе люди до сих пор бы сидели на деревьях.... хотя некотрые сидят и не хотят слазить... :Big Grin:  :EEK!: 
и верят!!!! что это из-за жесткого детерминизма...

----------


## PampKin Head

> 


Ну в религиях то.... Бог подает по известным только ему алгоритмам. Вне зависимости от ваших пяти скандх.

----------


## Алекс С

> А вы вообще читали сутты и буддийские книги по данной тематике? Милиндапаньху к примеру? Не пробовали с буддийскими Наставниками по этим вопросам пообщаться?


Милиандра я читал. И работы по Абхидхарме тоже. 

Но! Можно обосновать необходимость практики. Можно обосновать механизм рождения в ином мире. Можно обосновать освобождение. Это все можно обосновать но лишь в том случае, если мы примем как аксиому карму и перерождения.

А можно ли обосновать карму и перерождения? Нет. Поэтому буддийская философия логична но не рациональна.

----------


## Алекс С

> ха-ха, жесткий детерминизм.... есть некий коридор.... в границах допустимого, что обеспечивает эволюционные процессы... иначе люди до сих пор бы сидели на деревьях.... хотя некотрые сидят и не хотят слазить...
> и верят!!!! что это из-за жесткого детерминизма...


Щас позову бывших братьев тхеравадинов)))

Неважно что там коридор или прихожая. Если нечто происходит без причины, то оно беспричинно, следовательно оно не подвержено карме и самой сансаре. Следовательно в сантане есть нечто причастное сансаре но не обусловленное. Следовательно имеем практически брата-близнеца индусского Атмана. Разве нет?

----------


## До

> Ну, значит не мифические. Или же у меня под кроватью не мифический.


Драконы - мифические существа, следовательно у вас под кроватью их нет.




> Может не = есть.  Если что-то теоретически может существовать это ведь не означает что оно автоматически существует, верно?


Если что-то _возможно_ с вероятностью 100%, то оно есть, не так ли?

А если с вероятностью 1% каждая планета заселена, а планет 10100, *то* _значит_ заселённых планет _нет_? Не так ли?




> Могу быть богатые и они есть.


Следовательно, ваш аргумент через опровержение _возможного_ через тот факт, что оно _возможно_ - не логичен, ошибочен.




> А могут быть богатые роботы у меня в подвале (могут ведь?) но их нет. Может не = есть.


Идеализм рождает цинизм.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Милиандра я читал. И работы по Абхидхарме тоже. 
> 
> Но! Можно обосновать необходимость практики. Можно обосновать механизм рождения в ином мире. Можно обосновать освобождение. Это все можно обосновать но лишь в том случае, если мы примем как аксиому карму и перерождения.
> 
> А можно ли обосновать карму и перерождения? Нет. Поэтому буддийская философия логична но не рациональна.


во-первых, вас вообще аксиомы смущают? В той же евклидовой геометрии или геометрии Лобачевского? Вы хотите жить вообще без аксиом? Не вопрос, давайте жить без геометрии.

во-вторых, вы не нашли логических обоснований карме и перерождениям в изученных вами работах? вас удивляют причинно-следственные закономерности в рамках одной жизни, вы их отрицаете? Ок, так и запишем: Фрейд - идиот, психология - лженаука.

Собственно, тот же принцип и в науке: появился фактологический материал (прямое знание, видение Будды, Архатов и других существ прошлых жизней); появляется теория, объясняющая эти данные. "Достат кол, в высшей степени научно" (с) Тигр!

----------


## Майя П

> Щас позову бывших братьев тхеравадинов)))
> 
> Неважно что там коридор или прихожая. Если нечто происходит без причины, то оно беспричинно, следовательно оно не подвержено карме и самой сансаре. Следовательно в сантане есть нечто причастное сансаре но не обусловленное. Следовательно имеем практически брата-близнеца индусского Атмана. Разве нет?


что то может существовать без причины? о, вы можете доказать что вселенная не имела причину? которая тоже не имела причину? ой, повеселили... :Stick Out Tongue: , без причины даже чирей не соскочит...(народная мудрость).

----------


## До

> если мы примем как аксиому карму ... А можно ли обосновать карму ...? Нет. Поэтому буддийская философия логична но не рациональна.


Карма - видимый в этой жизни феномен. Многие видят. А вы нет?

----------


## Майя П

> Драконы - мифические существа, следовательно у вас под кроватью их нет.


когда то думала, что лекарства, содержащие кость дракона это миф.... оказалось что кости динозавра.... и даже существует способ проверки их подлинности.. :Kiss: .

----------


## До

> когда то думала, что лекарства, содержащие кость дракона это миф.... оказалось что кости динозавра.... и даже существует способ проверки их подлинности...


Речь не об этих драконах. Оперируте смыслами, а не словоформами.

----------


## Алекс С

> во-первых, вас вообще аксиомы смущают?


Нет




> во-вторых, вы не нашли логических обоснований карме и перерождениям в изученных вами работах? вас удивляют причинно-следственные закономерности в рамках одной жизни, вы их отрицаете?


Но карма это не иное название причино-следственной связи. Карма нечто большее. 

Очевидно ли бытие прошлых перерождений? Нет. 
Очевидно ли, что мои проблемы следствие прошлых жизней? Нет. 

Вот об этом я и говорю.


Карма это не когда Вы заехали другу под глаз, а он Вам ответил. Карма, это как моя тетка сказала - она вылечила кота и через время сама выздоровела (от какой-то пустяковой болезни). Но это глупо. Нет ни единого основания утверждать, что помощь коту породило причину для ее выздоровления.

----------


## Алекс С

> Карма - видимый в этой жизни феномен. Многие видят. А вы нет?


Нет. Кармы в буддийском понимании этого феномена я не вижу.

----------


## Майя П

> Речь не об этих драконах. Оперируте смыслами, а не словоформами.


дракон по тибетски и переводится.... как диназабббббр.... :Big Grin:  (на самом деле мы этого не знаем, о каких драконах идет речь.. мы только ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕМ.... поскольку ....)

----------


## Алекс С

> что то может существовать без причины?


Так я же об этом и толкую. Все имеет причину. Следовательно нет свободы, есть детерминизм.

----------


## Майя П

> Нет. Кармы в буддийском понимании этого феномена я не вижу.


если вы будете пилить сук, на котором сидите и упадете и сломаете шею... то конечно карму вы не успеете ощутить в полной мере....поскольку тонкое сознание ооччеенннь быстро покинет бренное тело, и вы снова родитесь и будете утверждать что кармы нет, потом все заново повторится.... и так будет длиться несколько эонов....пилите сук-падаете, снова пилите и снова падаете...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но карма это не иное название причино-следственной связи. Карма нечто большее.


Опа! И что же это ТАКОЕ?




> Очевидно ли бытие прошлых перерождений? Нет.


Одним очевидно, другим нет. Многим и закон Ома не очевиден. 




> Очевидно ли, что мои проблемы следствие прошлых жизней? Нет.


1. Сходите на курсы холотропного дыхания.
2. Есть самма-самадхи и джаны.






> Вот об этом я и говорю.


Вам и говорят, что есть методы сделать это очевидным.





> Карма это не когда Вы заехали другу под глаз, а он Вам ответил. Карма, это как моя тетка сказала - она вылечила кота и через время сама выздоровела (от какой-то пустяковой болезни). Но это глупо. Нет ни единого основания утверждать, что помощь коту породило причину для ее выздоровления.


Вы где такого набрались? Конечно же глупо.

----------

Joy (21.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Ну в религиях то.... Бог подает по известным только ему алгоритмам. Вне зависимости от ваших пяти скандх.


талантище!!!! по одному смайлику - ТАКОЕ заключение... сиддхи явили нам...

----------


## Алекс С

> Драконы - мифические существа, следовательно у вас под кроватью их нет.


Если у меня под кроватью есть дракон - то драконы не мифические существа.

Не нужно играть словами)))




> Если что-то _возможно_ с вероятностью 100%, то оно есть, не так ли?
> 
> А если с вероятностью 1% каждая планета заселена, а планет 10100, *то* _значит_ заселённых планет _нет_? Не так ли?
> 
> 
> 
> Следовательно, ваш аргумент через опровержение _возможного_ через тот факт, что оно _возможно_ - не логичен, ошибочен.
> .


Прошлые жизни могут быть, но это не означает что они есть. Я думаю, что фраза прекрасно раскрывает смысл того, что я хотел сообщить.

----------


## Алекс С

> если вы будете пилить сук, на котором сидите и упадете и сломаете шею... то конечно карму вы не успеете ощутить в полной мере....


Потому что нет кармы, а есть гравитация  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Рассмотрев себя подробнее я понял что не верю в буддизм. По ряду причин, которые уже назвал.


Это честно, ок.








> Но нет кармы, адов, голодных духов, богов. Нет перевоплощений. Нет нирваны. Нет всего того без чего буддизм становится обычной психотерапией.


Это вы в том же зеркале увидели?

ПРотивоядие простое, правда оно прописано не-тхеравадином Арьядевой "Если есть сомнения в слове Пробужденного, обрати все внимание на постижение пустоты", в которую не надо верить/не верить, которую можно доказать.

----------


## Алекс С

> Вы где такого набрались? Конечно же глупо.


А каким тогда образом происходит рождение в аду? Карма это не та причино-следственная связь, о которой говорит физика, к примеру.

----------


## Алекс С

> Это вы в том же зеркале увидели?
> 
> ПРотивоядие простое, правда оно прописано не-тхеравадином Арьядевой "Если есть сомнения в слове Пробужденного, обрати все внимание на постижение пустоты", в которую не надо верить/не верить, которую можно доказать.


Если Шунья это анатман и взаимообусловленность, то ее уже давно доказала физика. Однако из этого не последовал неизбежный вывод, что Будда был во всем прав.

----------


## Майя П

> Потому что нет кармы, а есть гравитация


вот я об этом... вы просто не успели ощутить.... съели какую то гадость... и умерли, потом снова родились и снова съели.. чувствуете... :Big Grin: , вы КАЖДЫЙ раз не успеваете.... :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А каким тогда образом происходит рождение в аду? Карма это не та причино-следственная связь, о которой говорит физика, к примеру.


Хм, а зачем вам знать, каким образом происходит рождение а аду? Это к вам здесь и сейчас какое отношение имеет? Вы же человек, а не рождающийся в аду. Есть же вещи, актуальные в данный момент.

+ не могли бы вы изложить, что по вашему карма?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> если мы примем как аксиому карму ... А можно ли обосновать карму ...? Нет. Поэтому буддийская философия логична но не рациональна.


Карма-  _намеренные_ действия. И это очевидно, что в основе всех наших действий лежат намерения. Не всегда очевидными являются лишь плоды действий (карма пхала). Здесь мы уже доверяем Будде, что неблагие деяния являются причиной неблагих, страдательных следствий, которые мы можем наблюдать на собственном примере и вокруг.. а благие деяния- наоборот, являются причиной меньшей страдательности.  Говорится также, что именно в мире людей  накапливается больше всего кармы (как благой так и неблагой), тогда как в остальных формах существования, происходит "пожинание" плодов деяний [-кармы].

----------


## Алекс С

> + не могли бы вы изложить, что по вашему карма?


Ну, отвечу так. Если я умер оттого, что упал с дерева, срубив сук на котором сидел. Или же, если я умер оттого, что мне на голову упал кирпич, подброшенный мной мгновение назад - это не карма.

Если моя тетка болела простудой, а потом, вылечив кота сама выздоровела, - это карма.

Если на моей улице женщина с синдромом Дауна родилась оттого, что в прошлой жизни кого-то убила - это карма.


Такое мое понимание

----------


## Алекс С

> Не всегда очевидными являются лишь плоды действий (карма пхала). Здесь мы уже доверяем Будде,


Спасибо) Наконец-то честный ответ.  :Kiss:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, отвечу так. Если я умер оттого, что упал с дерева, срубив сук на котором сидел. Или же, если я умер оттого, что мне на голову упал кирпич, подброшенный мной мгновение назад - это не карма.
> 
> Если моя тетка болела простудой, а потом, вылечив кота сама выздоровела, - это карма.
> 
> Если на моей улице женщина с синдромом Дауна родилась оттого, что в прошлой жизни кого-то убила - это карма.
> 
> 
> Такое мое понимание


Не могли бы вы указать источники такого "понимания" (книги, где такое написано; кто вам такое сказал)?

----------


## Майя П

хи-хи----хи, то есть вы кидаете кирпич, и вы не создаете причину? это называется кривая логика.... это психиатрия...

----------


## До

> Если моя тетка болела простудой, а потом, вылечив кота сама выздоровела, - это карма.
> 
> Такое мое понимание


Т.е не правильное и не буддийское. А теперь буддизм, конечно, в этом виноват.

----------

Леонид Ш (23.05.2011), Пема Ванчук (22.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Не могли бы вы указать источники такого "понимания" (книги, где такое написано; кто вам такое сказал)?


Тхеравада в общем. Зом и Топпер в частности))

----------

Echo (21.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Если Шунья это анатман и взаимообусловленность, то ее уже давно доказала физика. Однако из этого не последовал неизбежный вывод, что Будда был во всем прав.


Хахаха, а Будда не говорил, что для достижения нирваны надо биться лбом об пол и признавать его правоту. У вас оригинальные представления о буддизме, я бы даже дерзнул сказать, что неправильные.

----------

Joy (21.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> хи-хи----хи, то есть вы кидаете кирпич, и вы не создаете причину?


 Я не создаю карму.

----------


## Алекс С

> Хахаха, а Будда не говорил, что для достижения нирваны надо биться лбом об пол и признавать его правоту. У вас оригинальные представления о буддизме, я бы даже дерзнул сказать, что не правильные.


Он говорил, что на основе веры, шрадхи, достигается Сотапанство.  :Kiss:

----------


## Майя П

> Я не создаю карму.


Лемма 1: кpокодил более длинный, чем зеленый.
Доказательство: кpокодил длинный и свеpхy и снизy, а зеленый только свеpхy. 

Лемма 2: кpокодил более зеленый, чем шиpокий.
Доказательство : кpокодил зеленый и вдоль и попеpек, а шиpокий только попеpек. 

Теоpема1: кpокодил более длинный, чем шиpокий.
Доказательство вытекает из двyх вышепpиведенных лемм, с yчетом тpанзитивности отношения "более... чем...". 

Теоpема 2: кpокодил более шиpокий, чем длинный.
Доказательство аналогично, и оставлено для yпpажнения. 

 Иногда ошибочно полагают, что из двyх вышепpиведенных теоpем следyет, что кpокодил квадpатен. однако это невеpно, так как неpавенства в фоpмyлиpовках теоpем стpогие . 

Следствие : кpокодила не сyществyет, что равнозначно тому, что карму вы не создаете...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011), Кузьмич (22.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Т.е не правильное и не буддийское. А теперь буддизм, конечно, в этом виноват.


Именно правильное, и буддийско-тхеравадинское.

----------


## Алекс С

> Давно подозревал о таких успехах их продвижения "буддизьма" в народ. Не удивлен.


Ну, конечно они это выдумали.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алекс С

> Это версия Пути Старцев. ))))


Ну и естественно она искаженная.  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Нет. Кармы в буддийском понимании этого феномена я не вижу.


Значит вы не правильно понимаете.




> Именно правильное, и буддийско-тхеравадинское.


В смысле простые люди так в Тайланде понимают не изучавшие буддизм?

----------


## Dron

> Он говорил, что на основе веры, шрадхи, достигается Сотапанство.


На основе веры принимаем нечто к рассмотрению, без личного убеждения, обоснованного, не будет никакого сротапаннства.
Вы уже второй дали понять, что ваше представление о буддизме неадекватно.

----------

Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Значит вы не правильно понимаете.
> 
> 
> 
> В смысле простые люди так в Тайланде понимают не изучавшие буддизм?


Нет непростые монахи в Таиланде так понимают после изучения буддизма.

----------


## До

> дракон по тибетски и переводится.... как диназабббббр.... (на самом деле мы этого не знаем, о каких драконах идет речь.. мы только ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕМ.... поскольку ....)


Ну и что? Мы точно знаем, что речь идет о мифических драконах - придуманных существах. Придуманные существа живут только в воображении, а не под кроватями.

----------


## Алекс С

> На основе веры принимаем нечто к рассмотрению, без личного убеждения, обоснованного, не будет никакого сротапаннства.
> Вы уже второй дали понять, что ваше представление о буддизме неадекватно.


Да? Есть сутта в которой молодой человек достиг сотапанства всего лишь породив веру в Будду. Зом и Топер могут подсказать.


Или сутра выдумана?

----------


## Майя П

> Ну и что? Мы точно знаем


 :Big Grin:  очень рада за вас...

----------


## Алекс С

> Значит вы не правильно понимаете.


Хорошо, механизм смерти от кирпича я понимаю.

Механизм рождения аду от убийства своих родителей - нет. Разъясните пожалуйста.

----------


## До

> Если у меня под кроватью есть дракон - то драконы не мифические существа.


Так как драконы, это мифические существа, то они не живут у вас под кроватью.
Понятно ли я излагаю силлогизм?




> Не нужно играть словами)))


Так не играйте. Или атеизм теперь стал шизофренической игрой слов?




> Прошлые жизни могут быть, но это не означает что они есть. Я думаю, что фраза прекрасно раскрывает смысл того, что я хотел сообщить.


Я говорил *не* о прошлых жизнях, *а* о других жилых мирах во вселенной. Вероятность которых по вашему мнению стремится к нулю.

----------


## Алекс С

> Я говорил *не* о прошлых жизнях, *а* о других жилых мирах во вселенной. Вероятность которых по вашему мнению стремится к нулю.


Другие жилые миры слишком общее обозначение.

Ады, миры призраков (у которых живот как гора, а шея как игольное ушко), миры богов и пр. - маловероятно. Стремится к нулю.

----------


## Dron

> Да? Есть сутта в которой молодой человек достиг сотапанства всего лишь породив веру в Будду. Зом и Топер могут подсказать.
> 
> 
> Или сутра выдумана?


Хахаха, так ведь буддизм этой сутрой не исчерпывается, вы понимаете?

----------


## Майя П

> Хорошо, механизм смерти от кирпича я понимаю.
> 
> Механизм рождения аду от убийства своих родителей - нет. Разъясните пожалуйста.


есть три способа познания мира...
1. то, что можем потрогать... понюхать.... укусить....
2. то, что можем с помощью логического анализа определить: например вдалеке видим черный дым.... с помощью логики мы определяем что там есть огонь, и это именно огонь... а то что мы видим это дым, а не пар....
3. то, что принимаем на веру, опираясь на крупный авторитет ... например что земля круглая, а солнце - горячее....
Убийство - приводит к рождению в аду, это третий способ познания .....

вы же примите на веру что цезий137  радиактивен и не будете проверять? или будете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Нет непростые монахи в Таиланде так понимают после изучения буддизма.


А учил ли такому Будда?

----------


## До

> Хорошо, механизм смерти от кирпича я понимаю. Механизм рождения аду от убийства своих родителей - нет. Разъясните пожалуйста.


Я говорил о карме _видимой в этой жизни_. Перерождения я *не* обсуждал.

----------


## До

> Другие жилые миры слишком общее обозначение. Ады, миры призраков (у которых живот как гора, а шея как игольное ушко), миры богов и пр. - маловероятно. Стремится к нулю.


Я обсуждал эту *вашу* фразу:



> *Я не знаю есть ли иные миры сансары.* ... для меня вероятность их наличия стремится к нулю. И с каждым днем стремится все быстрее.


 Вы её говорили?

----------


## Алекс С

> Хахаха, так ведь буддизм этой сутрой не исчерпывается, вы понимаете?


Т.е. сутра ошибочна?

----------


## Алекс С

> Я говорил о карме _видимой в этой жизни_. Перерождения я *не* обсуждал.


Разве есть несколько видов кармы?

----------


## Алекс С

> Я обсуждал эту *вашу* фразу:
> 
>  Вы её говорили?


Я говорил о иных мирах сансары, а не просто о иных жилых мирах.  Иные миры сансары это - ады, голодные духи, асуры, боги...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. сутра ошибочна?


Скорее ошибочно её понимание.

----------


## Алекс С

> Скорее ошибочно её понимание.


Будда там прямым текстом сказал, что он достиг сотапанства породив веру. Он даже прибежища не принял.

----------


## Dondhup

> Будда там прямым текстом сказал, что он достиг сотапанства породив веру. Он даже прибежища не принял.


 Как вы думаете это произошло без причин или в силу причин и условий и если да то каких?

----------


## Алекс С

> Как вы думаете это произошло без причин или в силу причин и условий и если да то каких?


В силу веры.

----------


## Алекс С

15 страниц c пустого в порожнее...

Может закрыть тему?

----------

Raudex (21.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Разве есть несколько видов кармы?


Да плохая и хорошая. А ещё она может давать плоды в этой жизни и в следующих. Когда я обсуждал карму _видимую в этой жизни_, думаете я говорил именно о следующих?




> Я говорил о иных мирах сансары, а не просто о иных жилых мирах. Иные миры сансары это - ады, голодные духи, асуры, боги...


А. Ну если боги, это мир где приятнее чем у нас, а ады где неприятнее, то почему возвожность такого на других планетах стремится к нулю?

А на счет других форм жизни, типа духов, почему если обычное мясо способно обладать сознанием, то возможность других его форм _стремится к нулю_? Типа волшебство мяса? А другого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда?

----------

Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Joy

Неведение исчерпать нельзя = тролля накормить невозможно.
Как вам такая научная теория?  :Smilie: 
А народная мудрость выражает происходящее так: пригрели змею на шее: и сутры она знает, и с монахами общалась.
Да только змея эта лишь саму себя кусает за хвост.

Во избежание дальнейшего накопления неблагой кармы автором темы - закройте эту тему, пожалуйста!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 15 страниц c пустого в порожнее...
> 
> Может закрыть тему?


 Не стоит, тему веры и кармы ещё не раскрыли.

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. сутра ошибочна?


А это не важно. Знаю, что есть безошибочный вариант, про пустоту.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда там прямым текстом сказал, что *он* достиг сотапанства породив веру. Он даже прибежища не принял.


Ну Вы же должны понимать, что все люди разные, с разными наклонностями и воспринимающими способностями. То, что послужило тому человеку причиной достижения сотапанства, Вас может только угнетать, и наоборот. Поэтому Будда дал 84000 груд учения в соответствии с различными наклонностями живых существ. Возможно в этом и состоит причина Вашего _недоверия_ к Учению Будды; вместо того, чтобы разбираться и исследовать, Вы пытались практиковать буддизм на одной лишь вере..

----------


## Алекс С

> Да плохая и хорошая. А ещё она может давать плоды в этой жизни и в следующих.


Мне карма никак не видна даже в этой жизни (или объясните действие кармы на примере: срубал сук, на котором сидел - упал, свернул шею - умер, - где здесь карма?)  А действие кармы от жизни в жизнь еще более абсурдно

----------


## Алекс С

> Ну Вы же должны понимать, что все люди разные, с разными наклонностями и воспринимающими способностями. То, что послужило тому человеку причиной достижения сотапанства, Вас может только угнетать, и наоборот. Поэтому Будда дал 84000 груд учения в соответствии с различными наклонностями живых существ. Возможно в этом и состоит причина Вашего _недоверия_ к Учению Будды; вместо того, чтобы разбираться и исследовать, Вы пытались практиковать буддизм на одной лишь вере..


А зачем мне разбирать какие-либо необоснованные вещи? 

84000 учений, и т.д. - это такие же догмы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А зачем мне разбирать какие-либо необоснованные вещи?


Потому что сначала в них нужно разобраться, а потом уже называть их необоснованными!  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> 15 страниц c пустого в порожнее...
> 
> Может закрыть тему?


Если поняли, что постижение пустоты как путь неопровержимо, и что всякий материализм отдыхает, то закрывайте. Если не поняли, то продолжайте, но это будет жесткая пропаганда махаяны, причем обоснованная.

----------

Dondhup (21.05.2011), Joy (21.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Потому что сначала в них нужно разобраться, а потом уже называть их необоснованными!


Я могу в них разбираться лишь в религиоведческом ключе.

----------


## Алекс С

> Если поняли, что постижение пустоты как путь неопровержимо, и что всякий материализм отдыхает, то закрывайте. Если не поняли, то продолжайте, но это будет жесткая пропаганда махаяны, причем обоснованная.


 :Cool:   Ну попробуйте. 

Пока что я не видел никакой пропаганды, а лишь желание победить в споре. И никакой логики, а только софизмы. Уж простите.


Ну, и нужно ответить на вопрос: зачем оно мне и вам нужно?

Буддизм без нирваны, кармы и множества воплощений - просто психотерапия. А существование этих феноменов не доказуемо. Их нужно принимать на веру. А зачем их принимать на веру? Только потому что *хочется* видеть в мире нечто большее чем предлагает материализм? Это глупо.

----------

Weskie (29.05.2011)

----------


## Aleksey Chijov

> 15 страниц c пустого в порожнее...
> 
> Может закрыть тему?


 я вас давно предупреждал, что лучше закрыть эту тему. теперь поздно.

----------

Алекс С (21.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Мне карма никак не видна даже в этой жизни (или объясните действие кармы на примере:


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....034.than.html




> срубал сук, на котором сидел - упал, свернул шею - умер, - где здесь карма?)  А действие кармы от жизни в жизнь еще более абсурдно


Абсурдно не надо.

----------


## Алекс С

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....034.than.html


Не силен в великом британском  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> В силу веры.


 А в силу чего появилась вера?

----------


## Алекс С

> А в силу чего появилась вера?


Ну этого я уже не могу сказать. В сутре об этом не говорится

----------


## Olle

> Не стоит, тему веры и кармы ещё не раскрыли.


Да уж не надо закрывать, даже Фоменко говорил, что Вера - это колосальная баба, она может двигать ГОРЫ!

Страниц 10-13 назад надо было закрыть.

----------


## До

> Не силен в великом британском


Пример, если вы щедрый, то вас любят.
Если не совершаете неблагих посутпков, то совесть ваша чиста, нет причин для беспокойства.
И т.п.

----------

Леонид Ш (23.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Буддизм без нирваны, кармы и множества воплощений - просто психотерапия. А существование этих феноменов не доказуемо. Их нужно принимать на веру.


Чушь. Дважды - чушь. 
1. Можно практиковать буддизм без мыслей о нирване, карме и перевоплощениях. Вообще без мыслей. В некоторых случаях так - даже лучше.
2. Психотерапия работает с Я, буддийская практика направлена на игнорирование Я.

Существование этих феноменов ДОКАЗУЕМО. Людьми, которые их постигли на ПРАКТИКЕ. Это может сделать каждый, чтобы убедиться в правоте Будды.

Вы же, судя по Вашим заявлениям, никаких успехов в буддийской практике не имеете, поэтому Ваше мнение не авторитетно с точки зрения буддизма.

Если Вы априори начали тему со спорного утверждения и убеждены в том, что свое мнение менять не намерены - 
тогда Вы являетесь форумным троллем, чья деятельность запрещена правилами этого форума.

----------

Дордже (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Да уж не надо закрывать, Страниц 10-13 назад надо было закрыть.


А я уже устал. Если бы от этой дискуссии была какая-либо польза...  :Confused:

----------


## Алекс С

> Пример, если вы щедрый, то вас любят.
> Если не совершаете неблагих посутпков, то совесть ваша чиста, нет причин для беспокойства.
> И т.п.


И что? Это софизм. Никакой кармы тут нет.

----------


## Алекс С

> Чушь. Можно практиковать буддизм без мыслей о нирване, карме и перевоплощениях.


Вопрос лишь в том, что это за практика. Каковы ее цели и смысл? Психотерапия?

Ну как я и говорил. Буддизм без веры в карму, нирвану и перевоплощения просто психотерапия




> Если Вы априори начали тему со спорного утверждения и убеждены в том, что свое мнение менять не намерены - 
> тогда Вы являетесь форумным троллем, чья деятельность запрещена правилами этого форума.


Так давайте закроем тему. 

Я думал, что разговор принесет пользу обеим сторонам. Оказалось - нет.

----------


## До

> И что? Это софизм. Никакой кармы тут нет.


Это и есть карма. Про то, что щедрость кармический поступок слышали?

Десять неблагих поступков вспомните (если знаете такие), при чем там "срубал сук" или "лечила кошечку"? (Где такое Будда говорил? Нигде.)

Софизм у вас, а точнее непонимание, что такое _карма_ как ей учил Будда, вместо этого - народные предания Тайланда.

----------

Леонид Ш (23.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Это и есть карма. Про то, что щедрость кармический посутпок слышали?
> 
> Десять неблагих поступков вспомните (если знаете такие), при чем там "срубал сук" или "лечила кошечку"? (Где такое будда говорил? Нигде.)
> 
> Софизм у вас, а точнее непонимание, что такое _карма_ как ей учил Будда, вместо этого - народные предания Тайланда.


 :Big Grin: 

Можно даже Топеру сообщить. 


А что такое карма в Вашем понимании?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Только потому что *хочется* видеть в мире нечто большее чем предлагает материализм? Это глупо.


Что действительно глупо, так это полагать, что материя производит сознание (пример: материалистические воззрения) или что сознание производит материю (пример: теистические религии).

----------


## Dron

> Ну попробуйте. 
> 
> Пока что я не видел никакой пропаганды, а лишь желание победить в споре. И никакой логики, а только софизмы. Уж простите.


Я прощаю, ибо милосерден. Софизмы вы видеть не могли, ибо обоснований не было, ни верных, ни ложных. 
Вы понимаете, что уже начали проецировать?




> Ну, и нужно ответить на вопрос: зачем оно мне и вам нужно?


Мне нужно. Нужно ли вам, не знаю. Нужно ли вам знание, что выцарапывать отраженную грушу из зеркала бесперспективно? Пустота про это.




> Буддизм без нирваны, кармы и множества воплощений - просто психотерапия. А существование этих феноменов не доказуемо. Их нужно принимать на веру. А зачем их принимать на веру? Только потому что *хочется* видеть в мире нечто большее чем предлагает материализм? Это глупо.


Ну, если для вас это глупо, так вы не верьте. Проверьте пустоту, и остальное оцените. И перестанете путать скрытые феномены с полностью скрытыми.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И что? Это софизм. Никакой кармы тут нет.


Как раз не софизм, а народная мудрость. Ака житейская закономерность.

----------


## Olle

> Вопрос лишь в том, что это за практика. Каковы ее цели и смысл? Психотерапия?
> 
> Ну как я и говорил. Буддизм без веры в карму, нирвану и перевоплощения просто психотерапия
> 
> 
> 
> Так давайте закроем тему. 
> 
> Я думал, что разговор принесет пользу обеим сторонам. Оказалось - нет.


Кричите громче, Вас не слышат, каждый хочет сказать что-нибудь по поводу!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

Хорошо, если Вы хотите чтобы я вернулся в буддизм, тогда Вам нужно обосновать, что кроме материи существует нечто большее. Что существуют прошлые рождения и будущие рождения. Что существует нирвана. 

Если вы этого сделать не можете, то зачем вообще вести дискуссию? Существование вышеназванных феноменов мне не очевидно никоим образом.

----------


## До

> Можно даже Топеру сообщить.


Это вас Топпер карме про _лечение кота_ научил?




> А что такое карма в Вашем понимании?


Связь благих или неблагих поступков с их плодами.

----------


## Алекс С

> Кричите громче, Вас не слышат, каждый хочет сказать что-нибудь по поводу!


Здается мне что каждый делает тут кое-чё другое... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алекс С

> Это вас Топпер карме про _лечение кота_ научил?
> 
> 
> Связь благих или неблагих поступков с их плодами.


Лечение кота благой поступок?

----------


## Joy

> Вопрос лишь в том, что это за практика. Каковы ее цели и смысл? Психотерапия?
> Ну как я и говорил. Буддизм без веры в карму, нирвану и перевоплощения просто психотерапия


Психотерапия работает с Я, буддийская практика направлена на игнорирование Я.
Буддизм без мыслей о перечисленных феноменах - это Дзадзен. В нем опора - нравственность, Восьмеричный Путь.
Нравственность + медитация = буддизм. Перестаньте носиться со своими кармами и перевоплощениями, интеллектуально это понять НЕВОЗМОЖНО.

Цель практики - познание полной истины, мира - таким, каков он есть. Как я понимаю, это Вам и нужно.




> Так давайте закроем тему


Сделайте милость.

----------

Дордже (21.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Лечение кота благой поступок?


Благой.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> я вас давно предупреждал, что лучше закрыть эту тему. теперь поздно.


Теперь уже поздно, Алекс, конечно, карма вас притащила к развилке, где вам светит либо понять пустоту, либо игнорировать непонятное, что явно нездоровый подход для рационального человека.

----------


## Алекс С

> Психотерапия работает с Я, буддийская практика направлена на игнорирование Я.
> Буддизм без мыслей о перечисленных феноменах - это Дзадзен. В нем опора - нравственность, Восьмеричный Путь.
> Нравственность + медитация = буддизм. Перестаньте носиться со своими кармами и перевоплощениями, интеллектуально это понять НЕВОЗМОЖНО.
> 
> 
> Сделайте милость.


Вы уже лишь бы выиграть в споре перекрутили буддизм в непонятно что. 

Буддизм направлен не на бессмысленное сидение в дзадзен а на освобождение от рождений и смертей . А если я в них не верю, то зачем мне от них освобождаться?

----------


## Майя П

> Так давайте закроем тему.


Алекс, там внизу есть такая пимпочка.... поищите и закройте тему... вашу кривую логику не изменить...крокодил квадратен...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Я смогу вернуться в буддизм лишь после того, как получу веские подтверждения того, что он соответствует реальности. Пока же их у меня нет.


Эх, дружок, молод ты… Не ты выбираешь присягу, а присяга выбирает тебя! (с) ДМБ

----------

Кузьмич (22.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс С

> Благой.


Выздоровление благое следствие?

----------


## Joy

> Вы уже лишь бы выиграть в споре перекрутили буддизм в непонятно что. 
> 
> Буддизм направлен не на бессмысленное сидение в дзадзен а на освобождение от рождений и смертей . А если я в них не верю, то зачем мне от них освобождаться?


Цель Дзадзен - это Дзадзен.
Вы не компетентны.

----------

Тао (22.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо, если Вы хотите чтобы я вернулся в буддизм, тогда Вам нужно обосновать, что кроме материи существует нечто большее. Что существуют прошлые рождения и будущие рождения. Что существует нирвана.


Достаточно того, что существуют чувствующие существа ( в т.ч. и мы с Вами) и связанные с этим страдания. Если Вы с этим согласны, то почему же вместо того, чтобы самому искать Нирвану (прекращения всякого беспокойного и неудовлетворительного чувствования) Вы просите Вам её показать? Неужели непонятно, что 4БИ не существуют за пределами пяти скандх, коими представлено каждое живое существо?

----------


## Алекс С

> Алекс, там внизу есть такая пимпочка.... поищите и закройте тему... вашу кривую логику не изменить...крокодил квадратен...


Когда нечего ответить идет переход на личности.  :Cool:  

Вобщем-то ничего не ново под солнцем...

----------


## Алекс С

> Достаточно того, что существуют чувствующие существа ( в т.ч. и мы с Вами) и связанные с этим страдания. Если Вы с этим согласны, то почему же вместо того, чтобы самому искать Нирвану (прекращения всякого беспокойного и неудовлетворительного чувствования) Вы просите Вам её показать? Неужели непонятно, что 4БИ не существуют за пределами пяти скандх, коими представлено каждое живое существо?


Я не прошу никого ничего мне показывать. Я написал: "если хотите..."

----------


## До

> Выздоровление благое следствие?


Речь шла об _очевидных плодах в этой жизни_. Про такую карму я говорил. Связь лечения кота и собственного выздоровления может и есть, но она не очевидна. Карма не сводится только лишь к неочевидному, есть простые и понятные видимые всем плоды.

----------


## Алекс С

> Цель Дзадзен - это Дзадзен.
> Вы не компетентны.


Ок. Я не компетентен.

Я думал, что буддизм направлен на освобождение от рождений и смертей. Оказывается буддизм направлен на сидение... 

В этом случае сидеть я могу и без помощи буддизма.

----------

Поляков (21.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Я смогу вернуться в буддизм лишь после того, как получу веские подтверждения того, что он соответствует реальности. Пока же их у меня нет.


Чудо, чудно, Алекс, буддизм и есть придерживаться своих представлений о реальности, но не творить из них кумира, а проверять их. Так что некуда вам возвращаться, вы уже там, просто надо меньше заявлений, а больше обоснований.

----------


## Joy

> Ок. Я не компетентен.
> 
> Я думал, что буддизм направлен на освобождение от рождений и смертей. Оказывается буддизм направлен на сидение... 
> 
> В этом случае сидеть я могу и без помощи буддизма.


Ничего не высидите без буддийской методы.
Ваше непонимание происходит от желания найти сансарический смысл в буддийской практике. Не ищите. Его там нет.

----------


## Алекс С

> Ничего не высидите без буддийской методы.


Да уж без малого 8 часов как сижу без нее. Выседел однако!




> Ваше непонимание происходит от желания найти сансарический смысл в буддийской практике. Не ищите. Его там нет.


Как и пратитьсямутпады.

----------


## Joy

Ученики великих буддийских йогинов Тибета тратили все свои богатства, строили и рушили одни и те же здания десятки раз, поедали трупы, совершали множество других трудных дел - чтобы заслужить только передачу Драгоценного Учения.
Эти люди имели большие способности к практике.

Трудно представить, какую цену, в конечном счете, заплатите Вы за свою глупость.

----------

Сергей Ч (21.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как и пратитьсямутпады.


 Есть она там, об ней из книжек читают.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Трудно представить, какую цену, в конечном счете, заплатите Вы за свою глупость.


Ухнет в атеистическую париниббану, продукхавшись лет 50 и так и не познав нирваны.

----------

Weskie (29.05.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Да уж без малого 8 часов как сижу без нее. Выседел однако!


То, что Вы демонстрируете здесь?

----------


## Алекс С

> То, что Вы демонстрируете здесь?


Ничего. А что я демонстрирую? Просто пытался показать причины моего ухода от буддизма, тем кому это интересно... ну если 17 страниц мы общаемся, значит интересно?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Трудно представить, какую цену, в конечном счете, заплатите Вы за свою глупость.


Я надеюсь, что у Алекса всё будет хорошо! ) Может в данный момент, ему было  необходимо "встряхнуться". Не просто же так он тему открыл!  :Smilie:  Замылилось у человека восприятие буддизма, с кем не бывает. Прибежище он ещё не принял, поэтому очевидно, что скорее всего это вызвано недостатком устремлённости и усердия именно в практике Дхармы.

Существует множество сутр, тантр и философских трудов, и многие - весьма подробны. Но жизнь коротка и ограниченны возможности рассудка, и трудно охватить их все. Можно много знать, но если не применять это на практике, то это как умереть от жажды на берегу большого озера. Поэтому случается, что в кровати великого ученого находят обычный труп.

Карма Чагме

----------

Joy (21.05.2011), Алексей Е (21.05.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Ничего. А что я демонстрирую? Просто пытался показать причины моего ухода от буддизма, тем кому это интересно... ну если 17 страниц мы общаемся, значит интересно?


Интересно, а как же. Вы заявляли в качестве причины необоснованность положений буддизма? Ключевые положения обоснованы. Заявите какую нибудь другую причину, например, вам не нравится оранжевый цвет, это будет дико обоснованно, не подкопаешься.

----------


## Алекс С

> Вы заявляли в качестве причины необоснованность положений буддизма? Ключевые положения обоснованы.


Ну, обоснуйте перевоплощения, к примеру.

----------


## Joy

> Ничего. А что я демонстрирую? Просто пытался показать причины моего ухода от буддизма, тем кому это интересно... ну если 17 страниц мы общаемся, значит интересно?


На мой взгляд Вы оскорбляете Дхарму, сравнивая ее с куриными головами, свиньями и прочим.
Тем вызывая слова защиты у участников форума.

По-настоящему интересны буддисту могут быть достижения и методы достижения практики.
У Вас их нет.
А всевозможные формы неведения, одну из которых Вы демонстрируете, подобны каплям грязи на ветровом стекле. Мешают и вызывают желание их устранить.

----------


## Алекс С

> На мой взгляд Вы оскорбляете Дхарму, сравнивая ее с куриными головами, свиньями и прочим.
> Тем вызывая слова защиты у участников форума.
> 
> По-настоящему интересны буддисту могут быть достижения и методы достижения практики.
> У Вас их нет.
> А всевозможные формы неведения, одну из которых Вы демонстрируете, подобны каплям грязи на ветровом стекле. Мешают и вызывают желание их устранить.


Я не сравнивал буддизм с куриной головой. Предлагаю перечитать Вам то мое сообщение

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, обоснуйте перевоплощения, к примеру.


В буддизме нет перевоплощений как таковых!  :Smilie:  Есть пратитьясамутпада, в которой Вы, судя по всему, и не пытались разбираться.

_"Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
Есть дела, но не найти делающего"._

----------


## Joy

Только не надо теперь отнекиваться от своих слов.

Вы пишете: буддизм основан на вере. Далее пишете: Вера - это то Ваше сравнение с головами и прочей лабудой. Отсюда: буддизм основан на той оскорбительной для Учения Победоносных всячине. 
В Дхарму входит и ее основание: вера в правильность Учения Будды.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, обоснуйте перевоплощения, к примеру.


Я тут для кого распинался про скрытые и полностью скрытые феномены? Перевоплощение не обосновать, пустоту обосновать.

----------


## Алекс С

> Только не надо теперь отнекиваться от своих слов.
> 
> Вы пишете: буддизм основан на вере. Далее пишете: Вера - это то Ваше сравнение с головами и прочей лабудой. Отсюда: буддизм основан на той всячине.
> В Дхарму входит и ее основание: вера в правильность Учения Будды.


Я имел ввиду что механизмы религиозной веры нелогичны по своей природе. Вера в истинность Учения и вера в дракона под кроватью одинаковы в том плане, что оба беспочвенны.

----------


## Joy

То, что хотели, Вы написали. 
Вы не входите в число тех Достигших, которые могут сравнивать цену Дхармы с ценой головы мертвой кошки.
Вы в своем вольном рассуждении оскорбляете объект нашего уважения и почитания.
Зачем? Все уже поняли степень Вашего неведения и самоуверенности с первых постов. Не возводите неблагую заслугу в степень.

----------


## Joy

> Вера в истинность Учения и вера в дракона под кроватью одинаковы в том плане, что оба беспочвенны.


истинность Учения подтверждена живыми людьми, в том числе, нашими современниками. Вам что, надо чудо с небес казать? Так это не в буддизм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я имел ввиду что механизмы религиозной веры нелогичны по своей природе. Вера в истинность Учения и вера в дракона под кроватью одинаковы в том плане, что оба беспочвенны.


Да, это так. Только при чём здесь Дхарма, которая не зависит от того, верите ли вы в неё или нет? Изучение буддизма нужно начинать с 4БИ, а не с доказательства перерождений, кармы, богов, адов и т.п.

----------

Леонид Ш (23.05.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Я тут для кого распинался про скрытые и полностью скрытые феномены?


Так то был обед, а теперь ужин!

----------

Dondhup (22.05.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011), Кузьмич (22.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2011)

----------


## Olle

> Ничего... ну если 17 страниц мы общаемся, значит интересно?


Ага! Прикольненько, сколько страниц еще до закрытия темы протянется...
Вам еще осталось упасть на пол, как маленький ребенок, потопать ножкой, прокричать, не хочу быть буддистом, не хочу дзадзен, не хочу.
А тети и дяти вытирая сопельки семнадцать страниц, идем к папе, идем домой.
Все возвращается, только чуть позже и тяжелее, просто рядом папы с ремнем нет.

----------

Dondhup (22.05.2011), Дондог (22.05.2011), Нея (22.05.2011), Сергей Ч (21.05.2011), Тао (22.05.2011)

----------

